# Closed!



## Zii (Sep 27, 2016)

Nothing to see here.


----------



## glow (Sep 27, 2016)

I'll buy 1 mill PD c: how much for a mega stone? and how much for each dragon gem?


----------



## Zii (Sep 27, 2016)

@entropy - Sure, it'll be 3,334 TBT for the PD. Just let me know what your username is again (I was silly and lost all of my notes) and I'll send it over!

As for the items, I don't really have prices for anything right now. The last time I did, I think it might have thrown people off. I just want to get rid of stuff and am taking fair offers. xD


----------



## glow (Sep 27, 2016)

my user is swirl

let me know if you'd accept 300 tbt for a mega stone and 600 tbt for all the dragon gems c:

sending tbt now~


----------



## Crash (Sep 27, 2016)

how much are you asking for mew and/or ditto?


----------



## Zii (Sep 27, 2016)

@Crash - It's the same deal with Pokemon as with the items; there aren't set prices currently and I'm taking fair offers.


----------



## Crash (Sep 27, 2016)

Zii said:


> @Crash - It's the same deal with Pokemon as with the items; there aren't set prices currently and I'm taking fair offers.


ah, okay. I'm not really sure what they're worth, but is 200 for mew/300 for ditto a fair price? as I said I have no idea what they're worth so I can go higher if need be ~


----------



## Zii (Sep 27, 2016)

@entropy and @Crash - Thanks for the offers, but I shall pass on all of them. I don't mind accepting quite a bit lower than the PH market values for things, but those are too low for me to consider right now.


----------



## Crash (Sep 27, 2016)

Zii said:


> @entropy and @Crash - Thanks for the offers, but I shall pass on all of them. I don't mind accepting quite a bit lower than the PH market values for things, but those are too low for me to consider right now.


what's the lowest you'll go? again no idea on what these things go for, I haven't personally seen a sale for mew/ditto on TBT so i don't know what to offer.


----------



## Zii (Sep 27, 2016)

@Crash - If I had to take a stab at a price for the Mew, I'd say 1k TBT sounds reasonable (the only one on the AH right now is listed at 600k PD). The Ditto was kind of my baby while I still played PH, so I'd be looking for quite a bit for it. I believe they usually go for between 5 and 10 million PD.


----------



## vel (Sep 28, 2016)

gonna bump this, but how the hell did you get so much pd? holy cow


----------



## Zii (Sep 28, 2016)

@Awake - Thanks! I traded a lot of FR stuff for PH stuff when I thought I was finally quitting FR. I should have planned things out a bit better. ^^;


----------



## Zii (Sep 28, 2016)

Bump!


----------



## Zii (Sep 29, 2016)

Bump!


----------



## Zii (Sep 30, 2016)

Bump!


----------



## skarmoury (Sep 30, 2016)

Hi! How much for the Mega Summer Ampharos? o:


----------



## Zii (Sep 30, 2016)

@skarmoury - The AB for it would be 2667 TBT.


----------



## Zii (Oct 1, 2016)

Bump!


----------



## Zii (Oct 2, 2016)

Bump!


----------



## SensaiGallade (Oct 2, 2016)

How much for the Pokeball Vivillon?

- - - Post Merge - - -

Just realised this was Pokeheroes Pokemon not main series...


----------



## Zii (Oct 2, 2016)

@SensaiGallade - The AB is 8,334 TBT.


----------



## Zii (Oct 3, 2016)

Bump!


----------



## Zii (Oct 3, 2016)

Bump!


----------



## Zii (Oct 4, 2016)

Bump!


----------



## glow (Oct 4, 2016)

I'll buy 20x flying gems and all your normal gems

would you sell dragon gems for 100 tbt each?


----------



## Zii (Oct 4, 2016)

@entropy - Sure, it'll be 395 TBT for the Flying and Normal Gems. I think I'll pass on the Dragon Gem offer for now, but thank you regardless. I've been having more luck with trading them for other Gems lately.


----------



## glow (Oct 4, 2016)

Zii said:


> @entropy - Sure, it'll be 395 TBT for the Flying and Normal Gems. I think I'll pass on the Dragon Gem offer for now, but thank you regardless. I've been having more luck with trading them for other Gems lately.



sent, thank you!

ah, i'll try and get more tbt and come back to you c:


----------



## Zii (Oct 4, 2016)

Bump!


----------



## Zii (Oct 4, 2016)

Bump!


----------



## Zii (Oct 5, 2016)

Bump!


----------



## glow (Oct 5, 2016)

I'll buy 600k PD c:


----------



## Zii (Oct 5, 2016)

@entropy - Sending, thank you! ^^


----------



## Zii (Oct 6, 2016)

Bump!


----------



## glow (Oct 9, 2016)

do you happen to have  any lake trio vouchers? c:


----------



## Zii (Oct 10, 2016)

@entropy - Nah, unfortunately. I just have the Pokemon, themselves.


----------



## Zii (Oct 16, 2016)

Bump!


----------



## Zii (Oct 16, 2016)

Bump!


----------



## NuttyS (Oct 16, 2016)

I don't suppose there's any Pokemon I could get for my measly amount of tbt is there?


----------



## Zii (Oct 16, 2016)

@NuttyS - It depends upon which one you'd be interested in trading for!


----------



## NuttyS (Oct 16, 2016)

I'm after a Charmander, but being a starter I'm guessing it would be a lot!

Definitely tempted to come back to you for some PD though.


----------



## Zii (Oct 16, 2016)

@NuttyS - It'd actually only be 5 TBT for that one. Most of my Pokemon are pretty cheap; it's usually just the legendaries, events, and special forms that are more expensive.


----------



## NuttyS (Oct 16, 2016)

It's showing you've posted, but not the post! *Smacks board*

- - - Post Merge - - -

Aha, that did it, oh my goodness, I'd like to buy it then please  And 75 tbt worth of PD please?


----------



## Zii (Oct 16, 2016)

@NuttyS - Sure! Just let me know what your username is over there.


----------



## NuttyS (Oct 16, 2016)

Same as here, NuttyS
Do I need a spot free or will it go into storage?


----------



## Zii (Oct 16, 2016)

@NuttyS - He's up on the GTS now and should go into storage automatically.


----------



## NuttyS (Oct 16, 2016)

Thanks so much


----------



## Zii (Oct 16, 2016)

@NuttyS - Thank you, too! =)


----------



## Zii (Oct 16, 2016)

Bump!


----------



## Zii (Oct 17, 2016)

Bump!


----------



## Samansu (Oct 17, 2016)

Hi there!

How much would you like for each of these?

Ditto
Xerneas
Yveltal
Zygarde 

~Let me know! ^-^


----------



## Zii (Oct 17, 2016)

@Samansu - The ABs for them are as follows.
Ditto - 5 Million Treasure or 33,334 TBT
Xerneas - 1.25 Million Treasure or 8,334 TBT
Yveltal - 1.25 Million Treasure or 8,334 TBT
Zygarde - 750k Treasure or 5k TBT


----------



## Samansu (Oct 17, 2016)

Zii said:


> @Samansu - The ABs for them are as follows.
> Ditto - 5 Million Treasure or 33,334 TBT
> Xerneas - 1.25 Million Treasure or 8,334 TBT
> Yveltal - 1.25 Million Treasure or 8,334 TBT
> Zygarde - 750k Treasure or 5k TBT



Well... definitely can't afford those. Good luck! ^-^


----------



## Zii (Oct 18, 2016)

Bump!


----------



## Zii (Oct 18, 2016)

Bump!


----------



## Zii (Oct 19, 2016)

Bump!


----------



## Zii (Oct 19, 2016)

Bump!


----------



## glow (Oct 19, 2016)

I'll buy 1 mil pd : )


----------



## Zii (Oct 19, 2016)

@entropy - Sending now. Thank you! =3


----------



## Zii (Oct 20, 2016)

Bump!


----------



## Zii (Oct 21, 2016)

I'm now looking to trade off my Kaylune stuff as well! Check the bottom of the first post if you're interested.


----------



## Zii (Oct 21, 2016)

Bump!


----------



## Zii (Oct 22, 2016)

Bump!


----------



## Zii (Oct 22, 2016)

Bump!


----------



## Pandoria (Oct 22, 2016)

Hello! Sorry to be a bother only I'm a little confused on what your rates from PokeHeroes to FR Treasure is? 
What is your PD to Treasure Rate?


----------



## Zii (Oct 22, 2016)

@Marinette - No worries! It's 2 PD = 1 Treasure.


----------



## Pandoria (Oct 22, 2016)

How much in treasure, and how much in gems, for all your PD? ;u; 
Just curious, I have only just started the game and will probably want some items too at some point x3


----------



## Zii (Oct 22, 2016)

@Marinette - It'd be 476,624 Treasure or 1,192 Gems.


----------



## Zii (Oct 23, 2016)

Bump!


----------



## Pandoria (Oct 23, 2016)

Zii said:


> @Marinette - It'd be 476,624 Treasure or 1,192 Gems.



How much Treasure for the PD you have now?
I'm also interested in some items but I need to look into it further!


----------



## Zii (Oct 23, 2016)

@Marinette - I can send up to 3,289,707 PD once the transfer tax has been factored in, which would equate to 1,644,854 Treasure.


----------



## Pandoria (Oct 23, 2016)

Zii said:


> @Marinette - I can send up to 3,289,707 PD once the transfer tax has been factored in, which would equate to 1,644,854 Treasure.



Transfer Tax? ;u; What is that exactly? //new member
I have enough treasure then ^^


----------



## Zii (Oct 23, 2016)

@Marinette - The sender has to pay an extra 5% PD for the total amount sent, so I just needed to factor that in beforehand so that I'd be able to send the full amount agreed upon. I almost forgot to do it with another transaction last night, which would have been a little bit of a problem. xD

Where should I send the PD to?


----------



## Pandoria (Oct 23, 2016)

Zii said:


> @Marinette - The sender has to pay an extra 5% PD for the total amount sent, so I just needed to factor that in beforehand so that I'd be able to send the full amount agreed upon. I almost forgot to do it with another transaction last night, which would have been a little bit of a problem. xD
> 
> Where should I send the PD to?



Treasure has been sent with a little bonus ;u;
Could you confirm you've received before sending the PD? ;u; 
Also, I'm interested in like, all your items, how much would you want?


----------



## Zii (Oct 23, 2016)

@Marinette - Everything looks good on my end. Thank you very much! Don't forget to let me know where to send the PD to though! ^^

Let's see...
7,250 for the Gems
12,750 for the Pearls
178,750 for the Bait
20,000 for the Balloons
55,000 for the Orbs
75,000 for the Mystery Boxes
Total: 348,750 Treasure

I'm happy to haggle a little on the items though!


----------



## Pandoria (Oct 23, 2016)

Zii said:


> @Marinette - Everything looks good on my end. Thank you very much! Don't forget to let me know where to send the PD to though! ^^
> 
> Let's see...
> 7,250 for the Gems
> ...



Would you take like 250,000 for all the items? ;u; 
Oliv-e is my Pokeheroes user!


----------



## Zii (Oct 23, 2016)

@Marinette - Sure, that's fine with me!


----------



## Pandoria (Oct 23, 2016)

Zii said:


> @Marinette - Sure, that's fine with me!



Treasure sent! Did you receive? ;u;


----------



## Zii (Oct 23, 2016)

@Marinette - Received, and all PD/items have been sent! Thank you very much for the trades! ^-^


----------



## Pandoria (Oct 23, 2016)

Zii said:


> @Marinette - Received, and all PD/items have been sent! Thank you very much for the trades! ^-^



Received also! Thank you! c:


----------

